# NEW Microfiber Madness products have arrived.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

We have just taken delivery of our newest just released Microfiber Madness products, firstly there is a new Yellow Fellow towel building on the success of the last towel and with these new features:

- higher weight per m² (old 333gram, new 360gram)
- special ultra fine microfiber for a softer surface and less scratch risc
- even better ultrasonic cutted edges
- 100% Made in Germany

I have included some pics at the end of this post.

There is also a brand new Wash Pad - the incredipad, this now adds to the line up of the Incredimitt and Incredisponge. So whether you prefer a mitt a sponge or a pad Microfiber Madness have all bases covered.

The Yellow Fellow 2.0 is priced at £7.95 
The Incredipad is priced at £12.95 (introductory price normally £13.95)

The Yellow Fellow 2.0 is online now here - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/microfiber-madness-yellow-fellow-polishing-towel

The Incredipad is online here - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/microfiber-madness-incredipad

Here is some pics:




























New Towel on the left.


----------

